

Natural Language Interface to Google Analytics - nickcassimatis
https://www.skyphrase.com/googleanalytics/

======
nickcassimatis
The site makes it really easy to generate very specific traffic reports from
Google Analytics data.

You can ask natural language questions such as "which keywords generated the
most traffic to the register page". We'll translate your question into Google
Analytics API calls and then show you the results.

Some other queries to try:

* how many visits did we get since may

* cities of visits from california

* keywords of visits from boston yesterday

* what pages did visitors from palo alto view yesterday

You can get more ideas on how to use the service here:
[https://www.skyphrase.com/googleanalytics/analytics_tutorial...](https://www.skyphrase.com/googleanalytics/analytics_tutorial.html)

If you use it and have some suggestions on how to make the service more useful
for you, let us know.

